# 2008 Tundra Fisher 7.6 SD



## atrinh15

Just put a leveling kit and a 7.6 SD Fisher plow on my rig. The only thing Im not to sure is that I cant see the plow over the dash even when the plow is up. Im going to have to extend the Antennas on the end or get a bigger plow.


----------



## mercer_me

The 7.5' Fisher SD is hard to see when your in a Tundra. With my Dad's Tundra and 7.5' SD I can only see the top of the lights and a little bit of the plow when it's raised. I wish I had a 7.5' HD on it.


----------



## Stik208

Good looking truck, you will be fine with the SD you will feel it lift.


----------



## atrinh15

Thanks. I know I still see the headgear go up. Just way different than my blizzard plow or my HD plow on my F350.


----------



## atrinh15




----------



## mercer_me

Nice looking truck and plow. Thumbs Up


----------



## sld92e_23

atrinh15;1513950 said:


>


Nice set up....do you plow commercially or? My x blade when raised, seems like it covers the plow lights even


----------



## JTK324

So I really want to put a lift kit or leveling kit in my truck and set it up for a snow plow but i really dont know to much about doing so I would love to learn and do it myself and what is a good kit to a bad kit


----------



## H20-32

*Nice Truck*

Nice truck,my next Tundra will be the crewmax platnium for personal use.


----------



## atrinh15

JTK324;1517268 said:


> So I really want to put a lift kit or leveling kit in my truck and set it up for a snow plow but i really dont know to much about doing so I would love to learn and do it myself and what is a good kit to a bad kit


The leveling kit would be your best bet for the money. Not sure how much height you need or like but the leveling kit still makes it easy loading and unloading the truck an ease. Also you really dont loose MPG's. There are so many kits on ebay. Just get a kit that has a kit for front and rear plus the front diff drop. I got the Ready Lift kit.

Install isnt bad at all. Not sure how mechanically inclined you are but it should take roughly 3-4 hrs on a garage floor. Only thing is that you need to get an alignment after.



H20-32;1517296 said:


> Nice truck,my next Tundra will be the crewmax platnium for personal use.


Thanks I love my Tundra.


----------



## JTK324

Thanks man I am going to look into them after the holiday I will be picking up the truck side on Wednesday got a sweet dealer took longer than I wanted but finally found the whole truck side package on Craigslist


----------



## JTK324

thanks atrinh15 installed the push plates before i was called in for dinner the rest will be in this weekend thanks again


----------



## atrinh15

Hey guys sold the SD plow and picked up a XBLADE for this year. Here are a couple pics. Let me know what you think. No counter weight. Ill end up putting a couple of sand bags to help out with traction.


----------



## YardMedic

Is that an 8' or one of the rare 7.5' X blades?


----------



## atrinh15

YardMedic;1679396 said:


> Is that an 8' or one of the rare 7.5' X blades?


7.5 xblade. There ain't to many in are area.


----------



## mercer_me

The Xblade looks great. I wish my Dad had a HD or Xblade on his Tundra. If I ever own a Tundra I'll either put a Fisher 8' HD or a Boss 7.5' V plow on it.


----------



## JTK324

atrinh it looks great!!! I love the way the X-Blade looks on the tundra.


----------



## atrinh15

JTK324;1680788 said:


> atrinh it looks great!!! I love the way the X-Blade looks on the tundra.


Thanks JTK324. What did you end up putting on your tundra? This time last year you were installing a plow how did you like it?


----------



## jstevens66

The truck looks awesome, make sure you put a bunch of weight in the back. Did you ever see spudmans tundra with the X-blade? Look for his posts, he did the billstein 5100 leveling kit and timbrens all around, he also put around 880lbs of ballast on it. Check out his tundra, Spudman, Nice truck though


----------



## atrinh15

jstevens66;1752077 said:


> The truck looks awesome, make sure you put a bunch of weight in the back. Did you ever see spudmans tundra with the X-blade? Look for his posts, he did the billstein 5100 leveling kit and timbrens all around, he also put around 880lbs of ballast on it. Check out his tundra, Spudman, Nice truck though


Thanks man. I actually have no ballast at all and it does just fine. Traction sometimes depending on what im doing but for the most part its fine. Ballast never hurts though.

I hit spudman up before I got the blade and he told me had no issues. If I remember correct he got rid of his truck.


----------



## jstevens66

Really he got rid of the truck? His truck was awesome, loved his set up. Do you know why he got rid of it?


----------

